# News - Far Cry - Demo ist da!



## radioman (21. Januar 2004)

Von wegen DEMO ist da! Verwegen! Die farcry.de Site und Ubisoft Downloads Site ist down....na super!

Einfach verwegen! Ts ts ts


----------



## SYSTEM (21. Januar 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,272840


----------



## SirDregan (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:30 schrieb radioman:[/l]
> Von wegen DEMO ist da! Verwegen! Die farcry.de Site und Ubisoft Downloads Site ist down....na super!
> 
> Einfach verwegen! Ts ts ts



Na warum ist die Site wohl down?


----------



## SlimNesquik (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:30 schrieb radioman:[/l]
> Von wegen DEMO ist da! Verwegen! Die farcry.de Site und Ubisoft Downloads Site ist down....na super!
> 
> Einfach verwegen! Ts ts ts



Versuche es mal auf filefront.com...da klappt es!!


----------



## radioman (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:36 schrieb SlimNesquik:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:30 schrieb radioman:[/l]
> ...




Jau da geht es! Besten Dank für den schnellen Support!  Freu! Thanx a Lot!


----------



## felixloh (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:34 schrieb SirDregan:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 08:30 schrieb radioman:[/l]
> ...




bei euch ist denken Glückssache


----------



## Wunderheiler (21. Januar 2004)

Was hat die Demo denn für Mindestanforderungen?


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

Gibt es noch andere Mirrors als gamershell und filefront? beide sind rammel voll... :-/


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:18 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> Gibt es noch andere Mirrors als gamershell und filefront? beide sind rammel voll... :-/



bittorrent oder overnet


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2004)

ich könnte mal paar emule-links posten, wenn das jemand wünscht. aber die availability ist noch nicht befriedigent. auf bittorrent scheint's besser verteilt zu sein.


----------



## Zottel (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:30 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:18 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



bleib bei gamershell und zwar auf den ersten mirror.
immer wieder draufklicken,. hab 5 min gebraucht, jetzt kommts mit 250 kB/s geflogen )

Jupiiieee....


----------



## Jubai (21. Januar 2004)

kann nicht jemand n mirror auf seinen server packen?


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:47 schrieb Zottel:[/l]
> bleib bei gamershell und zwar auf den ersten mirror.
> immer wieder draufklicken,. hab 5 min gebraucht, jetzt kommts mit 250 kB/s geflogen )
> 
> Jupiiieee....



Jo, und dann isses bei mir bei 250 MB abgebrochen


----------



## schlumpf25 (21. Januar 2004)

Hi!

500 MB für eine DEMO. Ist ja nicht normal. Wei soll den einer ohne DSL oder dergleichen dieses File saugen. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Demo auf der nächsten PCGames drauf ist.


schlumpf25


----------



## Zottel (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:00 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:47 schrieb Zottel:[/l]
> ...



Mist, bei mir nach 380 MB ((
GH iss wohl auch überlastet....
ich bekomm die seite grade gar nicht mehr auf (

Naja, heute nachmittag nochmal versuchen...


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:10 schrieb Zottel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:00 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...





Dranbleiben. Irgendwann wird es klappen.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2004)

mit bittorrent geht's prima 
nicht schnell, nur 21kByte/s im moment. aber dafür konstant. und man kann's resumen.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:17 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> mit bittorrent geht's prima
> nicht schnell, nur 21kByte/s im moment. aber dafür konstant. und man kann's resumen.



also über 30kb/sec. komm ich im moment auch net.aber das kann sich noch ändern. gehe nacher erst mal arbeiten und wenn ich dann heute abend nach hause komm, kann ich ZOCKEN *freuwieeinkleineskind*


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (21. Januar 2004)

Es sieht also folgendermassen aus, dass der offizielle Releasetermin der Demo tatsächlich heute (Mittwoch) um 18 Uhr ist - dass das File nun schon teilweise verfügbar ist, ist also mehr oder weniger ein Missverständis.

http://www.gamershell.com/download_4929.shtml

http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/10264 (kleine Wartezeit von 5min, aber auch nicht grad schnell... 30kb/s)

http://files.filefront.com/1790095

http://games.bigpond.com/pc/resources/files/?action=details&id=10264

http://farcry.ngz-network.de/downloads.php?file_id=7 (der Downloadlink Download @ Extreme-Players.de geht super.. keine Wartezeit und 70kb/s)


----------



## Tyrael (21. Januar 2004)

Müsstet Ihr nicht zur Arbeit oder Schule?
Versucht es doch einfach heut Nachmittag erneut und lasst mich zunächst testen, ob das Spiel überhaupt den Erwartungen gerecht wird.
Wenn ihr hier alle kräftig am Saugen seit, wird das sonst nie was....


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:30 schrieb Tyrael:[/l]
> Müsstet Ihr nicht zur Arbeit oder Schule?



und was ist mit dir? arbeitslos? von der schule geflogen? student?


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:32 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:30 schrieb Tyrael:[/l]
> ...



genau! wer im glashaus sitzt...
update bittorrent-bitrate: 62kByte/s


----------



## Lulas (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:30 schrieb Tyrael:[/l]
> Müsstet Ihr nicht zur Arbeit oder Schule?
> Versucht es doch einfach heut Nachmittag erneut und lasst mich zunächst testen, ob das Spiel überhaupt den Erwartungen gerecht wird.
> Wenn ihr hier alle kräftig am Saugen seit, wird das sonst nie was....




Filefront ist schon voll ausgelastet.Und Gamerhell funzt bei mir irgendwie net.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:41 schrieb Lulas:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:30 schrieb Tyrael:[/l]
> ...




Wenn du etwas wartest, bis du bei filefront reinkommst, ich konnte von da mit konstant 70kb/s ziehen. (Hab ne Standleitung, keine Ahnung wie fix du da mit DSL bist).

Tolle Idee, dass die da auch DX9 mit reinpacken .....


----------



## heartlessDragon-89 (21. Januar 2004)

Ich schätz mal, morgen ist die Demo bei mir zu hause : D
Ich will jetz endlich meine DX9-Hardware ausreizen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:38 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> 
> update bittorrent-bitrate: 62kByte/s



schwein   32kbyte/s.na ja ich muss sowieso auf die arbeit.bei mir geht's erst heut abend los


----------



## Dragonhunter_03 (21. Januar 2004)

Ich hab die Demo bei Gamershell runtergeladen, zwischen 70 und 80 kb/s. 
Is gerad am installieren, glaub ich hab mich noch nie so über ne Demo gefreut!!!

Bis später


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

Also, bei Extreme Players läufts zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr so flott, aber immerhin konstant. Habe mir für den Fall der Fälle erstmal einen Downloadmanager runtergelade, damit ich beim Abbruch nicht wieder von vorne anfangen muss...

http://www.extreme-players.de

Ansonsten sollte jeder so schnell saugen, wie möglich. Wenn heute nachmittag die ganzen Kiddies aus der Schule kommen, wirds noch voller!


Edit: bei Extreme Players scheints jetzt auch Probs zu geben, denn die Downloadseite kann nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Zum Glück ist mein Download noch dabei...


----------



## MJDeath (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 10:59 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> Also, bei Extreme Players läufts zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr so flott, aber immerhin konstant. Habe mir für den Fall der Fälle erstmal einen Downloadmanager runtergelade, damit ich beim Abbruch nicht wieder von vorne anfangen muss...
> 
> http://www.extreme-players.de
> ...



ihr glücklichen..ich hab nurnoch 12 kb/s kotz... aber egal hauptsache heut noch... bittorent hab ich leider ned.... auf arbeit


----------



## SlimNesquik (21. Januar 2004)

hat jemand die demo zum laufen gebracht?....klappt bei mir nicht....
habe 2,8 cpu...radeon 9700pro....directx 9b...


----------



## RLBob (21. Januar 2004)

Stellt euch mal vor: 500 MB für eine Demo !!!!
Is das nicht irre???? Wie gross wird dann erst das komplette Spiel? 5 CDs 
Wie dem auch sei, saugen tu ichs natürlich auch


----------



## Rattenfaenger (21. Januar 2004)

Hat zufällig jemand nen link fürn ftp? anders kann ichs nicht runterladen, weil ich nit übern proxy raus komm

Danke im Voraus


----------



## _TRON_ (21. Januar 2004)

Bigt es das Teil noch auf einen DEUTSCHEN SERVER!

Ich komme nirgendswo rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hitchcock (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 11:55 schrieb RLBob:[/l]
> Stellt euch mal vor: 500 MB für eine Demo !!!!
> Is das nicht irre???? Wie gross wird dann erst das komplette Spiel? 5 CDs
> Wie dem auch sei, saugen tu ichs natürlich auch



Ich hoffe die Demo kommt in der nächstenPCGAMES mit auf die Scheibe!! Ich hab keine Lust meinen ISDN-Anschluss so zu malträtieren!!


----------



## Fliesi (21. Januar 2004)

ich sauge mit 38 kb, von ausgamers.com

hoffentlich bleibts dabei

extra noch nen downloadmanager installiert,


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 11:51 schrieb SlimNesquik:[/l]
> hat jemand die demo zum laufen gebracht?....klappt bei mir nicht....
> habe 2,8 cpu...radeon 9700pro....directx 9b...




1.8 Ghz, Radeon 8500 LE Direct X9b

Ich kann noch auf Hohen Details bei ca. 10-15 Fps (grobe schätzung, läuft aber noch spielbar, selbst im Dschungel) Spielen.
Vieleicht die Treiber ? Ich habe den Omega Treiber.

So, dank Gamershell.com bin ich (nach 2,5 Stunden Download) im Besitz der Demo.
Aber voll Geil das Spiel. Echt.. Von der Atmosphäre her gleich oder besser als Medal of Honor/Call of Duty: Im Dschungel verstecken, Gegner verarschen, sie in die gewünschte Richtung locken und die Physik kann sich auch sehen lassen. Und es hat sehr viel von Splinter Cell durch das Schleichen und verstecken.
Nur die Pistole als Standard-Waffe hat noch zu viel "Durchschlagskraft".

Also ich würde sagen: Das Wochende ist gerettet 

Ach ja:FarCry speichert meine Einstellungen beim beenden nicht. Naja, Geht aber noch.


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 11:51 schrieb SlimNesquik:[/l]
> hat jemand die demo zum laufen gebracht?....klappt bei mir nicht....
> habe 2,8 cpu...radeon 9700pro....directx 9b...




Ich glaube man braucht Windows XP oder ?


----------



## kiwi005 (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 13:00 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 11:51 schrieb SlimNesquik:[/l]
> ...



lol?kann da mal einer was genaues sagen?:/


----------



## MikeLebring (21. Januar 2004)

Hehe
ich konnte heute Nacht ned pennen und habe mir um 4 Uhr das teil mit 90K in 96 Minuten runtergezogen. DIE SP ist echt geil, vor allem die Landschaft Hammer.
Dennoch findeich die Graphik bisserl komisch. Ist doch noch echt arg kantig und pixlig....oder irre ich da???
Außerdem finde ich, sindnoch einige KI Fehler drinne, z.B. wartem die Gegner oben aufm Berg immer nur darauf vonmir erschossen zu werden, statt sich zu verteidigen (Oder ich bin einfach shcneller alssie 

Welche Einstellungen habt ihr denngemacht? Und welche Treiberinstall?
Ich hab ne Sapphire 9600XT mit dem 3.10 (7.962) ATI Catalyst drivern!


----------



## SlimNesquik (21. Januar 2004)

also das game läuft mit den neuesten treibern problemlos...
...die ki ist noch nicht so doll...halt erst die demo..
ansonsten super gemacht!


----------



## Xaldan (21. Januar 2004)

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Demo nicht offiziell ist, die echte demo soll im Laufe des Tages erscheinen, Quelle:
www.gh3d.com


----------



## MJDeath (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 13:41 schrieb Xaldan:[/l]
> Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Demo nicht offiziell ist, die echte demo soll im Laufe des Tages erscheinen, Quelle:
> www.gh3d.com



isse halt doch, nur es gab wohl einige die sich nicht an den termin gehalten haben.... intern bei den niederländischen ubisoft recken... 

die grafik iss schon jezz supi, hardware vorausgesetzt... mit AF + AA isses richtig gut... an den paar kanten stör ich mich ned. das wird bestimmt noch gefixt. zum thema ki kann ich nur sagen: es gibt fertige games reihenweise, die können der ki ned das wasser reichen


----------



## MikeLebring (21. Januar 2004)

Jau da masgte Recht haben.

Allerdings ist die Demo zu kurz. Grade mal eine STd saß ich dran und dann wars schon wieder vorbei


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:42 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> ich könnte mal paar emule-links posten, wenn das jemand wünscht. aber die availability ist noch nicht befriedigent. auf bittorrent scheint's besser verteilt zu sein.



Jaaa, bitte eMule - Links!!!! *g*


----------



## darkdestroyer (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 13:41 schrieb Xaldan:[/l]
> Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Demo nicht offiziell ist, die echte demo soll im Laufe des Tages erscheinen, Quelle:
> www.gh3d.com



jep viele DL seiten haben sie auch wieder von ihren mirrrors genommen...


----------



## soureal (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:17 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 09:42 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> ...



BitTorrent ist schneller  -> http://www.3dgamers.com/dlexit/torrent/games/farcry/demofarcry.zip.html


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:11 schrieb MikeLebring:[/l]
> Jau da masgte Recht haben.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Demo zu kurz. Grade mal eine STd saß ich dran und dann wars schon wieder vorbei




??? Demo, nicht Vollversion. Was erwartest du denn? Das halbe Spiel?


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:49 schrieb soureal:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:17 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> ...



Bin dabei ^^


----------



## ArcticWolf (21. Januar 2004)

Welche Einstellungen habt ihr denngemacht? Und welche Treiberinstall?
Ich hab ne Sapphire 9600XT mit dem 3.10 (7.962) ATI Catalyst drivern!

 [/quote]

Die Treiberversion is ja schon ziemlich alt....4.1 is die alktuelle:http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/win2k/radeonwdm-2k.html?type=2k&prodType=graphic&prod=products2kdriver&submit.x=7&submit.y=8
(ist der Link für 2000)


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn man (ist bei mir so) das spiel mit "Very High" startet, dauert es ewig bis er lädt und dann hat man 0,1 Fps/sec.
Wenn man aber mit "Low" das Spiel lädt, kann man einfach im Spiel die Details ohne Probleme auf "Very High" stellen und es läuft trotzdem einigermaßen flüssig.

PS: Pentium 4 1,8 Ghz, 512 MB SD-RAM, Radeon 8500 LE, Windows XP


----------



## kaioshin (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:53 schrieb Boneshakerbaby:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:11 schrieb MikeLebring:[/l]
> ...



na klar, für irgendwas saugt man ja 500MB ~


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:08 schrieb kaioshin:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:53 schrieb Boneshakerbaby:[/l]
> ...




Ja, für die Große Insel saugt man 500 MB. Ich denke mal das im Spiel dann einfach für jede Mission eine einzige Insel geladen wird. Und soviel Platz braucht das dann auch nichtn weil es ja immer wieder die gleichen Pflanzen und Gegnertypen sein werden und alles wird halt aus den gleiche "Bauteilen" aus einem Baukasten entnommen.

Ich tippe mal auf 3 CD's


----------



## Belgium (21. Januar 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,272840


----------



## MaxP2001 (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:13 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:08 schrieb kaioshin:[/l]
> ...





Manno kann hier bitt jemand mal nen Link posten wo der Server net voll ist?!?Oder wo man kein Passwort braucht...??Ich lade gerade mal mit 20kbs runter das suckt....

DANKE


----------



## MikeLebring (21. Januar 2004)

> Ich lade gerade mal mit 20kbs runter das suckt....
> DANKE



Hehe Probier es nachst um 4 uhr, dann rennts mit 90 K 

Die neuen Catalyst Treiber hab ich noch ned installiert, weil es da laut Ubisoft Betatesting Forum zu Abstürzem kommt!
Deswegen lass ich das vorerst mal!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2004)

Hoffentlich macht die PC Games die Demo auf die DVD der nächsten Ausgabe! *hoff*


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

Sagt mal: Kann man die Demo per ICQ Verschicken. Mit einer mp3 Datei hats geklappt. Oder gibt es Limits. Abgesehen davon das es langsam läuft.


----------



## Belgium (21. Januar 2004)

*Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,272840


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,272840


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*

Irgendwie ist FarCry komisch: die Steuerung fühlt sich komisch an (nicht so toll wie Quake 3-Spiele). Es fühlt sich mehr wie eine späte Beta an als wie ein fertiges Spiel. Auch ist das Fadenkreuz zu groß um genau zu zielen.


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:50 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> Sagt mal: Kann man die Demo per ICQ Verschicken. Mit einer mp3 Datei hats geklappt. Oder gibt es Limits. Abgesehen davon das es langsam läuft.


Ja, das geht. Bei einer gewöhnlichen DSL-Verbindung (768 / 12 dauert der Download bzw. Upload allerdings mehrere Tage!


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:17 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:50 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> ...




Aha. Die mp3-Datei lief mit 49 kb/s. Die Demo auch oder wie ?


----------



## Dark16 (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:03 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> Irgendwie ist FarCry komisch: die Steuerung fühlt sich komisch an (nicht so toll wie Quake 3-Spiele). Es fühlt sich mehr wie eine späte Beta an als wie ein fertiges Spiel. Auch ist das Fadenkreuz zu groß um genau zu zielen.



warum sollte sie sich auch wie bei quake 3 anfühlen ? bei quake 3 geht es wohl mehr um geschwindigkeit und dauerfeuer als um genaues zielen. und warum sollte das fadenkreuz zu gross sein ? wenn man sich hinkniet wird es kleiner und wenn man sich hinlegt noch kleiner, realistisch eben.


----------



## Belgium (21. Januar 2004)

*Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,272840


----------



## Racer01014 (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*

mann mann mann. ... wenns so weiter geht, hauts noch sämtliche Server der Welt durch.... 
es is wohl am gescheitesten, wenn ich ein paar tage abwarte, bis ich mir die Files hole 
Ich hoff ma dass es dann wieder einigermasen läuft.


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:31 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> Für die das Spiel bzw. Demo schon haben!
> Wegen Grafikkarte, welche werden unterstützt?! Bitte sagt es mir schnell, will dieses Game haben! Danke


Mit welchen Karten wird das Spiel wohl laufen? Mit allen NVidia- und ATi-Karten, die einigermaßen brauchbar sind (also ab GF4 MX bzw. Radeon 9000).


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:28 schrieb Dark16:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:03 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> ...




Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn man  verschiedene auswählen könnte (z.B. einen Punkt).


----------



## Belgium (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:35 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:31 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> ...


danke eine Antwort, habe leider nur ne Geforce4 MX 460!


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:46 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:35 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> ...


Das Spiel wird nicht mit hohen oder normalen Details laufen, aber wohl spielbar sein. Hängt natürlich auch vom Rest deines Rechners ab.


----------



## Belgium (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:49 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:46 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> ...



P4 2 Gigahertz 512ram, könnte klappen!


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:53 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:49 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> ...


Ja, so in etwa wird's dann bei mir auch laufen (Athlon XP 2000+, 512 MB RAM, GeForce4 Ti-4200). Nicht mit vollen Details, aber doch einigermaßen annehmbar. Aber angeblich braucht man den neuesten ForceWare-Treiber (53.03)... Abwarten!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:46 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:35 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> ...



Tach erstmal, nachdem ich nun fast 5 Stunden (!!!!!) an der Demo lade und nur noch knapp 70 MB übrig sind kann ich mir bald ein Bild von der Performance und vorallem vom Spiel selbst machen. 
Was die Grafikkarte angeht so kann ich "Entwarnung" geben, nachdem ich nun in den letzten 5 Stunden diverse Foren durchwühlt habe um Infos zu suchen ist im Bezug auf die Grafikkarte folgendes ziemlich einheitlich beschrieben wurden: Mit allen Grakas der GeForce 2 Serie (NICHT MX!) mit 64 MB-RAM ist das Game bei 800x600 un gedrosselten Details im Bereich von 20-25 FPS noch gut spielbar. GeForce 4 MX-Karten sind ähnlich in ihrer Leistung. Einer der mit der MX-4 440 ausgerüstet war berichtete das er ziemlich gut spielen konnte. Allerdings sind diese DX7-Karten im Bezug auf die Optik des Spiels keine gute Wahl. Es soll laut Angaben sehr schlicht und "gewöhnlich" wirken. Allerdings sind Sichtweite und Spielfluß noch OK. Besitzer von Radeon 7500 Karten haben nicht sonderlich viel Spass mit dem Game, es soll unspielbar sein. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich habe es nur gelesen. GeForce FX Karten ab der 5600 kommen mit dem Game gut zurecht. Bei gehobenen Details sind ordentliche FPS-Raten noch möglich. 

Da ich selbst eine FX 5600 drin habe werde ich nachdem ich mal getestet habe meinen Senf zum Game und der Grafik hinzugeben.

Regards, eX! (zwar mittlerweile ziemlich frustriert, aber ergal  )


----------



## Der_Pate86 (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:56 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:46 schrieb Belgium:[/l]
> ...



Hi leuts!

ich bin einer der 5000 farcry-multiplayer-beta-tester!!!
ich habe eine athlon xp 2000+, 265 MB DDR333 und ne GeForce TI 4200 TD drin und das Spiel läuft auf höchster detailstufe und 1024x768 Auflösungund halt ohne KI (da ja nur ne Multiplayer-Beta-Version) nur am Anfang etwas ruckelig! Danach geht es so gut wie ruckelfrei! Aber ansonsten sieht die Grafik ziemlich geil aus! Einzigstes Manko in der Beta: Sound (ausser der Waffensound, der is hammergeil) klingt total billig und manche Partikel-Effekte sind ziemlich vorzeitlich!

MfG,
euer pate


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

So, nach 4 Stunden Dauerdownload und einer 3/4 Stunde Zocken, freue ich mich wahnsinnig auf die Vollversion. Performance ist bei mir top und was manche hier mit "kantig" und "schlechte KI" haben: so schlimm isses nun wirklich nicht und außerdem ist es eben noch eine Demo.
Jedenfalls vom Feeling her ist es durch den Dschungel ähnlich wie Vietcong und James Bond jagt Dr. No. Es macht ne Menge Spass die Insel zu erkunden und dabei auf alte japanische Kriegsreste (alte Festungen, verrostete Kanonenrohre) zu stossen. Schade, dass ichs schon durchhabe...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:32 schrieb Racer01014:[/l]
> mann mann mann. ... wenns so weiter geht, hauts noch sämtliche Server der Welt durch....
> es is wohl am gescheitesten, wenn ich ein paar tage abwarte, bis ich mir die Files hole
> Ich hoff ma dass es dann wieder einigermasen läuft.



Das Problem ist ja fast eher erstmal das der "offizielle" Start der Demo noch gar nicht war. GamersHell hatte kurzzeitig Mirrors, andere Anbieter nehmen die Demo wieder runter. Aber gleichzeitig wollen immer mehr die Demo haben.  Denke mal bis zum Abend sollten aber genügend Server online sein, daß man mal über 15KB/s rauskommt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:32 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:32 schrieb Racer01014:[/l]
> ...



Mein FTP den ich aus Gründen der Downloadrate nicht nenne, ist im Moment runter auf 30 KB. Allerdings fehlen mir nun nur noch 20 MB und dann ist es vollbracht. Ich gedenke schon mal still den armen Seelen die gleich in 15 Minuten versuchen werden die Demo "offiziell" runterzuladen. Das wird für sehr viele eine amüsante Nacht. Im Moment scheint allerdings Torrent die wirkllich beste Alternative zu sein (vor allem auch die zuverläßigste), ich hoffe bei einer möglichen Doom 3 Demo geht das alles etwas "besser" über die Bühne  .

Regards, a crying eX!


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:05 schrieb Der_Pate86:[/l]
> ich bin einer der 5000 farcry-multiplayer-beta-tester!!!


Glückwunsch.



> ich habe eine athlon xp 2000+, 265 MB DDR333 und ne GeForce TI 4200 TD drin und das Spiel läuft auf höchster detailstufe und 1024x768 Auflösungund halt ohne KI (da ja nur ne Multiplayer-Beta-Version) nur am Anfang etwas ruckelig! Danach geht es so gut wie ruckelfrei! Aber ansonsten sieht die Grafik ziemlich geil aus!


Dann ist dein PC geringfügig schlechter als meiner und es läuft gut, das macht mir Hoffnung...  Wichtige Frage: Welchen GraKa-Treiber verwendest du?


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:46 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> Mein FTP den ich aus Gründen der Downloadrate nicht nenne, ist im Moment runter auf 30 KB. Allerdings fehlen mir nun nur noch 20 MB und dann ist es vollbracht. Ich gedenke schon mal still den armen Seelen die gleich in 15 Minuten versuchen werden die Demo "offiziell" runterzuladen. Das wird für sehr viele eine amüsante Nacht. Im Moment scheint allerdings Torrent die wirkllich beste Alternative zu sein (vor allem auch die zuverläßigste), ich hoffe bei einer möglichen Doom 3 Demo geht das alles etwas "besser" über die Bühne  .


Mein Joker, FileShack, hat auch heute mal wieder gestochen. Wenn alle anderen Server zu sind, FileShack geht noch...  60 kb/s und das schon seit einer Stunde.
Ansonsten kann ich von BitTorrent abraten: Mehr als 30 kb/s habe ich nicht erreicht und daher ist es nur als Notnagel zu empfehlen, wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Aristokrat (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Or , will jetzt endlich die DEMO testen und vorhin ist diser mieser Server zusammen gebrochen bei 60 % !

Die sollen das Game endlich rausbringen hab nix zu zocken zur Zeit , und zwischen März und Juni kommen dann wieder alle Top Titel auf einmal raus (Söldner , Staker, Breed , CS-CZ , Battlefield Vietnam und und und )!


----------



## projectNeo (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*

so, ich hab die demo mal gezockt und bin vollstens zufrieden 
sehr gute grafik, guter sound einfach klasse 
auch spiel sich farcry absolut gut und reibungslos, KI aussetzter gab es nicht, außer einmal als mit dem boot net wegkamen 

die gegner agieren wirklich clever, lustig ist wenn man sie austrickst (in büschen verstecken und sich nicht bewegen ^^ )

kleiner nachteil, nach 30 min ist alles vorbei, leider genauso abrupt wie es anfing. satanlage zerstört und schwups ist man im hauptmenu 

also fleisig weiter saugen, es lohnt !


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:54 schrieb Aristokrat:[/l]
> Die sollen das Game endlich rausbringen hab nix zu zocken zur Zeit , und zwischen März und Juni kommen dann wieder alle Top Titel auf einmal raus (Söldner ,





> Staker


STALKER kommt wohl frühestens im 3. Quartal 2004, also nicht zwischen März und Juni.



> Breed


Für mich kein Toptitel.



> CS-CZ


*lol* Das käme dann ja noch vor Duke Nukem Forever raus! Nein, nein, das kann nicht sein!


----------



## Aristokrat (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Aber Sölner ist für mich schon das Spiel das Jahres !

Und Breed naja also schlecht fand ich die DEMO nicht und wems gefällt und gut entwickelt ists auf jeden Fall !

CS-CZ können se meinet wegen auch sein lassen , das Game hat für mich keinen Reitz !

Aber ich mein ja nur wenn EA oder sonst wer jetzt nen Game rausgebracht hätte wer bestimmt nen guter Gewinn drin gewesen !
Denn Battlefield geht mir schon langsam nicht mehr so ab ! Vorallem ohne Blut !
Und Call of Duty ist nicht mein Game ! Und Underground war ja schon ganz lustig aber ......


----------



## Toost (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:57 schrieb ArcticWolf:[/l]
> Welche Einstellungen habt ihr denngemacht? Und welche Treiberinstall?
> Ich hab ne Sapphire 9600XT mit dem 3.10 (7.962) ATI Catalyst drivern!



Die Treiberversion is ja schon ziemlich alt....4.1 is die alktuelle:http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/win2k/radeonwdm-2k.html?type=2k&prodType=graphic&prod=products2kdriver&submit.x=7&submit.y=8
(ist der Link für 2000)
 [/quote]

Seine Treiberversion war der Vorgänger vom 4.1er. Ziemlich alt?


----------



## yepetto (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Da kommt man von der Arbeit und freut sich auf die Far Cry Demo 
und siehe da ..... ALLE SERVER platt oder bringen eine Downloadrate
von unter 15kbs 
hat jemand einen link mit einer halbwegs guten Downloadrate?


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:32 schrieb yepetto:[/l]
> Da kommt man von der Arbeit und freut sich auf die Far Cry Demo
> und siehe da ..... ALLE SERVER platt oder bringen eine Downloadrate
> von unter 15kbs
> hat jemand einen link mit einer halbwegs guten Downloadrate?



Da müssen alle durch. Ich habe auch an die 4 Stunden gebraucht...


----------



## Toost (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:14 schrieb Aristokrat:[/l]
> ...Denn Battlefield geht mir schon langsam nicht mehr so ab ! Vorallem ohne Blut !



Na das nenn ich mal nen Grund. Hallo? Nur weil kein Blut dabei is? Hört sich fast n wenig krank an..


----------



## yepetto (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

naja hat sich erledigt ... gamershell.com hat die demo wieder im angebot.
auf dem "netherlands" mirror hab ich ne konstante dwl rate von 72kbs
)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

OK, hier mal mein erster kleiner Eindruck zu FC in den Bereichen, Grafik, Performance, Spielbalance, allgemeines Auftreten.

Nachdem ich das Ding endlich nach 5 Stunden und 20 Minuten unten hatte konnte ich es kaum erwarten das Game zu installieren und schließlich zu starten. Nach erfolgreichem Setup und Konfiguration der Grafik und Steuerug im Hauptmenü folgte der erste Schlag ins Gesicht. Die Ladezeit. Bei nur 512 MB-RAM artet diese schonmal etwas aus, da aber eine gesamte Insel geladen wird die nicht in Unterabschnitte geteilt ist, ist diese Ladezeit noch akzeptabel. Grafisch geshen ist der Titel zumindest für mich absolute Referenz, zum einen das geniale Wasser und zum anderen die Farbenbracht der Insel sind einfach atemberaubend. Das hat leider auch seinen Preis, auf meinem Unteren-Mittelklasse-System (CPU:	AMD Athlon XP 2000+ ?Palomino? @ 1666,7 MHz, Mainboard: QDI KuDoz 7 v1.0 / VIA KT266A RAM 512 MB DDR-RAM (OEM DDR266/PC2100), Grafikkarte: PixelView GeForce FX 5600 (256 MB DDR) HDD:Western Digital / 60 GB, Betriebssystem: Windows XP ? Home Edition (Service Pack 1)) lief das Spiel in einer Auflösung von 1024x768x32 und dem Pre-Setting "Highest Quality" mit nur 10-20 FPS äußerst dürfit. Allerdings war es "noch" spielbar. Die selben Details in 800x600x32 resultierten zumindest in spielbareren 15 - 30 FPS. Insgesamt aber auch nicht wirklich akzeptabel, vor allem da es während des Spielens bei mir häufig Slow-Downs gab, Performance-Einbrüche auf 9 FPS waren nicht selten. Da es sich aber nur um eine Demo handelt hoffe ich das dies noch etwas optimiert werden kann, und ein Spielgefühl wie in DX2 (z.T. wirklich schlechte Performance) nicht in der Final auftritt. Scheinbar ist die Res. 800x600x32 bei mittleren Pre-Setting-Details die beste Einstellung für ein System mit mittlerer CPU und Mainstreamkarte, FPS von 15-30 (Outdoor) und 30 - 40 (Indoor) waren definitiv ausreichend. Doch selbst bei gedrosselten Details wirkt die Grafik absolut überzeugend. Demnach ist FC für mich deutlich spielbarer als DX2. 
Von der Schwierigkeit her ist FC ein ziemlich harter Brocken, auf "Schwer" ist das Spiel am besten mit Thief zu vergleichen, wer auf Gegner losstürmt hat schon verloren, die erledigen einen bevor man "Aua" sagen kann. Demnach ist Schleichen und Verstecken die beste Taktik. Zudem ist es wichtig die Waffen richtig zu nutzen, eine M16A2 ist oftmals im Single-Shot besser als im Burst wenn es darum geht einzelne Gegner zu beseitigen. Die KI dieser ist akzeptabel bis gut, sie rufen Verstärkung, positionieren sich hinter dem Spieler und nutzen wirklich fast alles im Terrain aus um Deckung zu finden. Was das Handling der Waffen angeht so kann ich nur sagen: Raven Shield läßt grüßen. FC ist einer der realistischten Shooter der letzten Jahre, wie nun aber die Monster in das Konzept sollen ist mir nach dem Spielen der Demo etwas unklar. Alles in einem aber ein genialer Shooter der für mich ein definitives Referenzgame werden könnte.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kajetan (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:32 schrieb yepetto:[/l]
> Da kommt man von der Arbeit und freut sich auf die Far Cry Demo
> und siehe da ..... ALLE SERVER platt oder bringen eine Downloadrate
> von unter 15kbs
> hat jemand einen link mit einer halbwegs guten Downloadrate?



Bittorent nutzen!!! Schnell, keine Wartezeiten, effiziente Nutzung aller beteiligten Netzwerk-Ressourcen!!!

http://www.aixgaming.com/filerush/download.php?target=DemoFarCry.zip


----------



## wrtlbrmft (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Nach mehreren Stunden ladezeit habe ich es geschafft die Demo herunterzuladen und sie läuft bei mir Problemlos mit 1024 x 768.
Mein System:
Athlon 2600
512 MB RAM
fx 5900 xt

Die Grafik ist einzigartig. Die beste die ich bisher gesehen habe. Das Spielprinzip macht auch bock - da man nicht wie bei Doom auf alles schießen muss was sich bewegt sondern gut zielen und in Deckung gehen muss. Leider ist die Demo viel zu kurz - wer nicht genug kriegt kann aber die komplette Insel erforschen.


----------



## CheckDaNewz (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Ich fang gerade an die Demo per ISDN zu saugen. Ich will die Demo unbedingt, aber ich glaube, dass das noch eine Weile dauern kann, oder was meint ihr?
Bei FlashGet steht: Restzeit 20h...


----------



## anndie (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 19:43 schrieb CheckDaNewz:[/l]
> Ich fang gerade an die Demo per ISDN zu saugen. Ich will die Demo unbedingt, aber ich glaube, dass das noch eine Weile dauern kann, oder was meint ihr?
> Bei FlashGet steht: Restzeit 20h...




Entweder auf einer der nächsten CD's von spielezeitschriften oder irgendwer wird dir die Demo schon geben können (wer saugt denn gerade nicht ?).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:32 schrieb yepetto:[/l]
> Da kommt man von der Arbeit und freut sich auf die Far Cry Demo
> und siehe da ..... ALLE SERVER platt oder bringen eine Downloadrate
> von unter 15kbs
> hat jemand einen link mit einer halbwegs guten Downloadrate?



Hab es gerade eben bei Fileplanet mit konstant zwischen 85 und 90KB/s runtergeladen, lediglich am Anfang die Wareschlange muß man überleben, dann geht es aber wunderbar.


----------



## Aristokrat (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:39 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:14 schrieb Aristokrat:[/l]
> ...



Ich seh halt gern ob und wie stark ich was getrofen habe ! Das ist mit den Wffen eh schon sau schwer !


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

an alle die mit dsl, schon 10 und mehr stunden sagen:

hmm sagt mal leute könnt ihr nicht warten? in einem oder zwei tage sind die server nicht mehr so überlastet und man kann dann mit einer guten geschwindigkeit ziehen.

und mal davon abgesehen, hat man dann doch schon die ersten reaktionen auf die demo. und man kann besser beurteilen ob sich ein over400MB download überhaupt lohnt


sorry aber das mußte mal gesagt werden


----------



## jupp009 (21. Januar 2004)

*Und noch mal...*

So ich habe nun schon den dritten Anlauf gestartet diese Sagenumwobene Demo herunterzuladen jedes mal wenn der Zähler auf ca. 340 MB stand war feierabend nun hab ich mir noch schnell Opera installiert und hoffe dank des integrierten Downloadmanagers wenigstens nicht jedes mal den download neu starten zu müssen.

Wird sich wohl trotzalledem "nur" um tage handeln bis man zum spielen kommt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 20:03 schrieb BLACKDIMMU:[/l]
> an alle die mit dsl, schon 10 und mehr stunden sagen:
> 
> hmm sagt mal leute könnt ihr nicht warten? in einem oder zwei tage sind die server nicht mehr so überlastet und man kann dann mit einer guten geschwindigkeit ziehen.
> ...



Eins kann ich dir sagen, LOHNEN tut es sich auf jeden Fall. Das ist bis jetzt das "größte" Spieleereignis 2004. Da sollte man einfach dabei sein. Und @ alle die schlechte Download-Raten haben, versucht die Demo von FTPs der Fanseiten zu ziehen. So hatte ich die innerhalb von 5 Stunden und 20 Minuten unten. Wobei im Moment Gamershell auf den ersten Blick noch Kapazitäten hat. Aber so als generellen Tipp an alle ISDN-User, auf jeden Fall mal Freunde oder Bekannte fragen ob die schon die Demo geladen haben und sich die einfach brennen lassen. Mein morgiger Schultag wird so aussehen das ich 3 Demo-CD's verteilen darf. Bis denne dann, bin mal fleißig brennen 

Regards, eX!


----------



## jupp009 (21. Januar 2004)

*juhuuuuu*

Konstant 86 kbps @http://www.aixgaming.com/filerush/download.php?target=DemoFarCry.zip


----------



## jupp009 (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: juhuuuuu*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 20:34 schrieb jupp009:[/l]
> Konstant 86 kbps @http://www.aixgaming.com/filerush/download.php?target=DemoFarCry.zip



und in 10 min nun schon 16% heruntergeladen


----------



## Schumi123 (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Und noch mal...*

so nu hab ichs komplett und kanns net installieren ... Msi.chm da soll ich nachgucken ... was mein fehler mit der num : -1603 ?!?!


----------



## Malcom (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 16:17 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 15:50 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> ...



Wieso sollte das mehrere Tage dauern???
500MB = 512000kbyte

bei dem verbugden Dsl sind das bei mir 19kbyte / s Upload, macht dann:
26950s =  7,5 Stunden

Also unter mehreren Tagen versteh ich schon was anderes.

mfg


----------



## MikeLebring (21. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> Hi leuts!
> 
> ich bin einer der 5000 farcry-multiplayer-beta-tester!!!
> ich habe eine athlon xp 2000+, 265 MB DDR333 und ne GeForce TI 4200 TD drin und das Spiel läuft auf höchster detailstufe und 1024x768 Auflösungund halt ohne KI (da ja nur ne Multiplayer-Beta-Version) nur am Anfang etwas ruckelig!



Nett das zu lesen,ich bin auch einer der glücklichen Gewinner 
Aber ich hatte anfangs echte Probsmit der Beta.
Abstürze...Rukkeln ohne Ende, Monitor friert ein etc.
Jetzt habich ne RADOEN 9600XT und es läuft wie geschmiert.

@ Beligium: Ich hatte vorher eine RTadeon 8500 und das war ne Katastrophe. Okay gut ich habe die Details ned auf 800x600 runtergeschraubt, aber wer mag das schon. 
Habe eben gesehen dass in der Demo eine Resolution bis über 2000 möglich ist. Das versuche ich jetzt mal undposet dann ein Bild davon. Mal schauen was die Performance sagt 

P.S.: Irgendwie hat sich meine Schlaflosigkeit heute nacht doch gelohnt  Demo war in 96 minne da!


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (21. Januar 2004)

Mal ne Frage... ist das normal das der Bildschirm bei voller Grafikpracht flimmert oder Balu blinkt etc.....

Hab 9600 und 3.10 Cata


----------



## MikeLebring (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 21:12 schrieb Christian_Reichelt:[/l]
> ist das normal das der Bildschirm bei voller Grafikpracht flimmert oder Balu blinkt etc.....




Ne ist ned normal!


----------



## DrDeluxe (21. Januar 2004)

Boa ich geh kaputt...
1. mal downgeloadet, nach 50% abgestürtz...
2. 100% down, aber diese data.cab datei ist kaputt und ich kann die nich entzippenn... (
mfG


----------



## spassiger (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 21:58 schrieb DrDeluxe:[/l]
> 2. 100% down, aber diese data.cab datei ist kaputt und ich kann die nich entzippenn...


Da würde ich erst einmal ein anderes Pack-Programm benutzen. Was verwendest du im Moment? PowerArchiver?


----------



## radinger (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 21:12 schrieb Christian_Reichelt:[/l]
> Mal ne Frage... ist das normal das der Bildschirm bei voller Grafikpracht flimmert oder Balu blinkt etc.....
> 
> Hab 9600 und 3.10 Cata



ich glaube du brauchst einen neueren grakartentreiber!
http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=5&thread_id=2597616&father_id=0&message_id=2597616&count_reply=22&group_id=41


----------



## ArcticWolf (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:31 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 14:57 schrieb ArcticWolf:[/l]
> ...



Seine Treiberversion war der Vorgänger vom 4.1er. Ziemlich alt?  [/quote]

3.9 war der Vorgänger, wennich mich nicht irre.
Aber n anderes Thema:
Warum läuft das Spiel bei mir nicht, hab den 4.1 Catalysc Treiber, komm ins Menü und kann n Spiel starten, sobald er fertig geladen hat seh ich n blauen Hintergrund und n ganz kleiner Minifinster (mittig/poben) wo ich das SPiel sehen kann.

Der Neue Treiber stellt meine VPU Power wieder her oder sowas...ka... wad muss ich tun ?


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

Hm, komisch. Wenn ich die Einstellungen auf Low setze, habe ich keine Probleme, wenn ich höher gehe, ruckelt es zwar nicht, aber ich habe starke Grafikfehler... 

Catalyst 4.1


----------



## Bianco81 (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 22:53 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> Hm, komisch. Wenn ich die Einstellungen auf Low setze, habe ich keine Probleme, wenn ich höher gehe, ruckelt es zwar nicht, aber ich habe starke Grafikfehler...
> 
> Catalyst 4.1


Ubi Soft hat mir in der Pressemitteiltung geschrieben das man für die Demo den 3.9 Treiber verwenden soll. 
Bei 4.1 sollen wie du schon geschrieben hast Grafikfehler auftauchen, ist ja noch ne Demo. Ich verwende momentan die 3.7 Treiber und hab keine Probleme


----------



## bigfraggle (21. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 23:25 schrieb Bianco81:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 22:53 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## _TRON_ (22. Januar 2004)

*HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn ich FARCRY spielen will kommt auf dem Monitor folgende Fehlermeldung:

http://www.djrinderwahnsinn.de/bilder/farcry.jpg

Kann mir einer Weiterhelfen?????


----------



## anndie (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 00:30 schrieb _TRON_:[/l]
> Wenn ich FARCRY spielen will kommt auf dem Monitor folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> http://www.djrinderwahnsinn.de/bilder/farcry.jpg
> ...




Versuch mal eine andere Herzzahl.


----------



## Wunderheiler (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 00:58 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 22.01.04 um 00:30 schrieb _TRON_:[/l]
> ...



Jep, daran müsste es liegen... Hatte ich (glaube bei Civ3) auch mal 

*edit: Bösen Kommentar über die "Herzzahl" gelöscht


----------



## Leddernilpferd (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 21.01.04 um 23:51 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 23:25 schrieb Bianco81:[/l]
> ...




der wechsel von cat 4.1 auf cat 3.9 bringt bei mir grad garnix.
das antialiasing funktioniert irgendwie net richtig und auf sämtlichen felsen hab ich irgendwie seltsame schwarze schatten wenn ich weiter von ihnen entfernt bin. des weiteren löst sich meine waffe in dem innenraumabschnitt (da wo der fahrstuhl ist) in viereckige pixel auf. und die umgebung wirkt dann auch pixelig. dennoch ist es ein geiles spiel. es fehlt halt noch der feinschliff.


----------



## PH4Real (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 01:03 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 23:51 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



Also wenn Du AA und AF ausschaltes sollte es gehen... zumindest sollten die schwarzen "Schatten" verschwinden. Ansonsten mal den Regler für die Lichtqualität auf "Low" setzen, den Rest nach belieben... dann sollte auch der "Schatten" der Steine verschwinden...
Bei AA haben auch noch viele Probleme...


----------



## PH4Real (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 01:03 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 23:51 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



Also wenn Du AA und AF ausschaltes sollte es gehen... zumindest sollten die schwarzen "Schatten" verschwinden. Ansonsten mal den Regler für die Lichtqualität auf "Low" setzen, den Rest nach belieben... dann sollte auch der "Schatten" der Steine verschwinden...
Bei AA haben auch noch viele Probleme...


----------



## robbin23 (22. Januar 2004)

KEWL ich hab die dumme Wildsau geschlachtet wie lustig!! 

 Hoffentlich gibts im fertigen Game noch mehr lustige Tierchen zum jagen


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 19:18 schrieb Kajetan:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 18:32 schrieb yepetto:[/l]
> ...



sag ich schon lange. aber wer nicht hören will, muss eben fühlen 
ich hatte die demo in 2-3 stunden unten.

genau das ist die richtige, legale nutzung eines filesharing programms. weitaus effizienter als das übliche geleeche. und alle haben was davon, nicht nur ich selber.


----------



## bigfraggle (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*

Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum es zur News jetzt einen anderen Thread gibt????


----------



## Leddernilpferd (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 08:10 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> genau das ist die richtige, legale nutzung eines filesharing programms. weitaus effizienter als das übliche geleeche. und alle haben was davon, nicht nur ich selber.





und genau das ist ja auch der grundgedanke dahinter.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 09:28 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum es zur News jetzt einen anderen Thread gibt????



weil das demorelease dauernd verschoben wurde gab es mehrere news?


----------



## bigfraggle (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 09:56 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 22.01.04 um 09:28 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



Ne, war die gleiche News. Aber jetzt ist wieder dieser Thread verlinkt... Naja, is ja auch egal.


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Januar 2004)

Na toll -.-

Ab heute ist mein Freenet-Bestandskunden-1536-Flat auf normales Tempo gedrosselt worden. Warum nicht erst morgen? Kaum halten die Server den Ansturm aus, hab ich net mehr den Speed, den ich vorher hatte ^^

Shice, dass die 1500er Flats alle mehr wie 30  kosten *g*


----------



## ReDsPiKe (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Spielbar mit Geforce4 MX 460*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:49 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:46 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> ...



Wenn man im Torrent auch nur 1 oder 2kb gibt, kann man nicht verlangen das man volle ne Rate hat! Ich gebe im Torrent immer 10kb frei, so bekommt auch 86kb/s! 1½Std. wars fertig (gestern schon).

Zu FarCry, also so hammermäßig super hat mich die Demo nicht vom Stuhl gehauen. Ich hoffe da tut sich noch was grafisch (Popups sichtbar, die KI baut sich 150m Vor einem auf). Ich weiß nicht woran es lag, aber bei "meinem" System, vollen Details hat die Mouse nachgezogen und es lief auch nicht 100% flüssig....


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Januar 2004)

YEAH ICH HAB JETZ ENDLICH DIESE DEMO ^^

ZOGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Quintus (22. Januar 2004)

Selbst mit DSL und Flat werde ich mir das nicht saugen.wird ja wohl auch auf der nächsten PC Games DVD sein(?)


----------



## Exkalibur (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 15:45 schrieb Quintus:[/l]
> Selbst mit DSL und Flat werde ich mir das nicht saugen.wird ja wohl auch auf der nächsten PC Games DVD sein(?)



Das willl ich auch hoffen das auf der nästen PC Games DVD die Far Cry Demo drauf ist, der absats der Verkauften Hefte wir sicher steigen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 16:05 schrieb Exkalibur:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 22.01.04 um 15:45 schrieb Quintus:[/l]
> ...



Wenn die GS nicht dazwischenkommt, dann wird dem wohl nichts im Wege stehen. Zumal ja auch schon in 02/04 eine Demo angekündigt wurde. Die Zeichen stehen also gut.


----------



## Der_Pate86 (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: Brauche Readme Info zu Far Cry*



> [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:47 schrieb spassiger:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.01.04 um 17:05 schrieb Der_Pate86:[/l]
> ...



ich verwende den neuesten und aktuellsten treiber der ForceWare 53.irgendwas glaub ich! is aber auf jeden fall der neueste!


----------



## skywalker (22. Januar 2004)

Naja, also ich glaube ja, dass Far Cry es schwer haben wird gegen die bekannten Online-Games. Die Grafik ist zwar ganz nett, aber hat doch noch reichlich Fehler. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass meine Graka nicht alles richtig darstellen kann (GeForceTi4200).
Bleibt auch abzuwarten ob die Texturen nicht auf die Dauer langweilig werden (Ich denke da an Halo - ganz mies!).

Riesige Level mit schöner Weitsicht sind wohl auch nur für den SP-Modus angesagt. Ansonsten läuft man stundenlang durch den Level bis man schliesslich gesipert wird.

Ganz böse find ich die Steuerung - die ist schlimmer als bei einem Konsolen-Spiel! Hier muss meiner Meinung nach noch kräftig nachgebessert werden.

Sounds und Musik find ich gelungen und untermalen die athmossphere gut.

Alles in Allem hat mich Far Cry nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Wenn jedoch die Story und das Leveldesign noch überzeugen können und die angesprochenen "bugs" behoben werden, könnte das Game durchaus rocken. Hoffentlich länger als nur eine paar Stunden.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung - sollte sich jemand beleidigt fühlen, so tut es mir leid


----------



## B14CKD34TH (22. Januar 2004)

*FarCry Demo*

Whooooooo is die Geil. Die Demo sprengt alles weg, was jemals da war. Da fragt man sich: >>Und dass kommt aus Deutschland?<< Zu der Grafik brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen. Die spricht für sich. Die KI is auch die beste, die je gesehen hab ( auch wenn sie in der Demo manchmal noch spinnt). Und die Physik. GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!. Wenn Leute Tod auf dem Wasser liegen und man schiesst auf sie, tauchen sie unter. Sobald man aufhört, kommen sie wieder hoch. Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Ich freu mich auf die Vollversion und z0cke die Demo weiter, bis sie draussen ist.


----------



## bigfraggle (22. Januar 2004)

*AW: FarCry Demo*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 17:59 schrieb B14CKD34TH:[/l]
> Whooooooo is die Geil. Die Demo sprengt alles weg, was jemals da war. Da fragt man sich: >>Und dass kommt aus Deutschland?<< Zu der Grafik brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen. Die spricht für sich. Die KI is auch die beste, die je gesehen hab ( auch wenn sie in der Demo manchmal noch spinnt). Und die Physik. GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!. Wenn Leute Tod auf dem Wasser liegen und man schiesst auf sie, tauchen sie unter. Sobald man aufhört, kommen sie wieder hoch. Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Ich freu mich auf die Vollversion und z0cke die Demo weiter, bis sie draussen ist.



An den Wasserleiche finde ich klasse, dass sie auch im Wasser noch weiterbluten. Wenn man dann drunter her taucht, ist das Wasser richtig rot. Cool!


----------



## jupp009 (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 17:24 schrieb skywalker:[/l]
> Die Grafik ist zwar ganz nett, aber hat doch noch reichlich Fehler. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass meine Graka nicht alles richtig darstellen kann (GeForceTi4200).
> Bleibt auch abzuwarten ob die Texturen nicht auf die Dauer langweilig werden
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasenhaarschneider (22. Januar 2004)

bei giga.de sauge ich mit 100kbit/s   (mit dl-manager)


----------



## jupp009 (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 18:40 schrieb Nasenhaarschneider:[/l]
> bei giga.de sauge ich mit 100kbit/s   (mit dl-manager)



Und ich hab die Demo seit gestern von gamershell.com innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden runtergeladen und um 7 Uhr hat ich sie dann sowas von gut sag ich euch.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 17:24 schrieb skywalker:[/l]
> Naja, also ich glaube ja, dass Far Cry es schwer haben wird gegen die bekannten Online-Games. Die Grafik ist zwar ganz nett, aber hat doch noch reichlich Fehler. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass meine Graka nicht alles richtig darstellen kann (GeForceTi4200).
> Bleibt auch abzuwarten ob die Texturen nicht auf die Dauer langweilig werden (Ich denke da an Halo - ganz mies!).
> 
> ...



Ich finde das sich Far Cry mal sehr positiv von den restlichen im letzten Jahr erschienenen Shootern abhebt, neben der in meinen Augen genialen (und momentan besten Ego-Shooter) Grafik finde ich vorallem die Action ziemlich mitreißend. Was die KI angeht so bin ich nach mehrmaligen Spielen der Demo nun der Meinung das diese zunächsteinmal ok, allerdings nicht perfekt ist. Dennoch macht es spaß sich hinter eine Gruppe von Gegnern zu schleichen und diese dann mit der P90 auseinander zu nehmen. IMO ist die Einschußphysik und generelle Phyik extrem überzeugend. Sie fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich "realistischer" an als z.B. im genialen Max Payne 2 (Stichwort: Gegner = Stoffpuppe). Alles in einem freue ich mich wahnsinnig auf die Vollversion. Ob FC jetzt aber eine große Community ansprechen kann sei dahingestellt, auf jeden Fall wird es in der Lage sein viele Fans zu sammeln, mit Sicherheit auch in den USA. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich das CryTek die Bugs ausmerzen kann und zudem eine brauchbare Story einbringt.  Möge der März kommen 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nasenhaarschneider (22. Januar 2004)

ich hab se


----------



## SternenEmpathie (22. Januar 2004)

Falls es jemandem noch hilft:
Hier noch ein klasse Link (lade mit 95Kb/s)

ftp://pixelrage.ro/demos/demofarcry.zip

So Viel Spass noch

Liebe Grüße

Reimi


----------



## BARLOTUS (23. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 19:00 schrieb SternenEmpathie:[/l]
> Falls es jemandem noch hilft:
> Hier noch ein klasse Link (lade mit 95Kb/s)
> 
> ...



Hy Leute,

Ist ja schön das euch allen das Game so gut gefällt, aber ich kann es nicht zocken 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab nen 2.4GHZ Intel IV-Prozessor, 512 MB RAM, ATI Radeon 9700 Pro (Neuste Treiber sind drauf) und Win XP Home. Das Demo konnte ich problemlos downloaden und installieren. Aber nach dem Ladebildschirm fällt mein Monitor auf Stand-By und ich kann nix mehr eingeben, das einzige was dann noch hilft ist ein manueller Absturz, sprich Strom ausschalten 

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, ich will doch die geniale Demo auch zocken

mfg BARLOTUS


----------



## darkmose (23. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 22.01.04 um 18:56 schrieb Nasenhaarschneider:[/l]
> ich hab se



Ich auch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ISD-Sterbehilfe (23. Januar 2004)

Geht der DL mitlerweile wieda ? Ich hab gerade wieda angefangen und will hoffen das es nich wieder mittendrin abbrich. Ich lade gerade bei gamershell mit 70 Kb und es ist in ner stunde fertige (falls kein abbruch) Ich bete zu Gott das es diesmal klappt!!!
Is die Demo in 5.1 ?????????????


----------



## MoEgta (23. Januar 2004)

whoa... ich will Morrowind 2 mit FarCry-engine ... oder das nächste Gothic ... schwärm.... 
anyway, diese FarCry demo hab ich nun schon länger gespielt, als jedes andere ballergame( 1 std). ich bin halt eher rollenspieler... aber farcry fühlt sich irgendwie echt an. da lauf ich einfach durch die gegend und probier sachen aus, das ist irgendwie rollenspielfeeling. auch die steuerung hats mir sehr angetan. ist fremdartig das gefühl, wie sich der screen zur mausbewegung verhält. aber gefällt mir, da man nicht alles gleich sofort trifft. witzig wäre dann natürlich, wenn der char mit der zeit (level ups) seine ziel/bewegungsfertigkeit verbessern könnte. ach was solls... hoffentlich kaufen andere firmen die engine ein und machen auch andere genre damit unsicher, hehe. 
oder CryTek selber... genau macht mal nen rollenspiel 
zum thema grobpixelige grafik: ich hab lieber ne lebendige pixelige grafik, als steril-steifen fotorealismus. ausserdem besteht das problem grobpixelig nicht bei 1600*1200er auflösung, es fällt jedenfalls kaum noch auf. da freu ich mich ja schon auf die nächste compi-generation (pci-express, 64bit ausgereift incl. betriebssystem,usw), die das dann bestimmt mit guten fps-werten bringt. alles in allem gibt es sicher noch viele punkte zum nachbessern an farcry, andererseits ist dieses game für mich nun schon innovativer als so mach anderes game. zb MaxPayne2 hab ich genausolang gespielt, wie das installieren dauert! ich hatte vorher grad die forumsberichte zu deus ex2 gelesen. dort sagten einige: physik in deus ex2 total verrissen (kisten hüpfen in hohem bogen), in max payne besser implementiert. naja, ich hatte das beschriebene deusex2-verarschungs-physik-feeling bei maxpayne2. nach 15 min dann wieder deinstall. da waren die 2,50Euro in der videothek gut angelegtes geld, denn ich wollte dieses "referenzgame" zuerst gar kaufen! glück gehabt, sein gelassen. aber farcry, könnte der erste shooter werden ,den ich als rollenspieler länger spiele. 
so ich muss nochn bischen schwimmen gehen... die kleine insel da drüben zieht mich irgendwie an... 
äh tschüssi und viel spass beim zocken
(ich hoffe auch der letzte hats nun gesogen und die probs sind vorbei)


----------



## Funzel (23. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 23.01.04 um 12:58 schrieb BARLOTUS:[/l]
> Hy Leute,
> 
> Ist ja schön das euch allen das Game so gut gefällt, aber ich kann es nicht zocken
> ...


Ja, irgendwie haben viele Leute mit ATI-Chips so ihre Probleme. 
Vielleicht solltest du den Catalyst 4.1 (?) mit Driver Deleter 2.0 sauber deinstallieren und dann den "alten" 3.9 oder 3.10 drauspielen!


----------



## MoEgta (23. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 23.01.04 um 13:21 schrieb ISD-Sterbehilfe:[/l]
> Geht der DL mitlerweile wieda ? Ich hab gerade wieda angefangen und will hoffen das es nich wieder mittendrin abbrich. Ich lade gerade bei gamershell mit 70 Kb und es ist in ner stunde fertige (falls kein abbruch) Ich bete zu Gott das es diesmal klappt!!!
> Is die Demo in 5.1 ?????????????



hier eine liste mit 25 links zur far-cry demo
http://www.gamesagent.net/?site=detailnews&ID=4094

ich persönlich hatte auch mit fileshack.com erfolg. registrieren, warteschleife.. dann in einem rutsch mit ca. 60k

ich hoffe die liste hilft euch weiter


----------



## Blade_1 (23. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab mir grade mal die Demo von Gamershell gezogen. Nun muss ich sagen das sie mit knapp 500MB doch etwas grösser als meinen Vorstellungen daher kam.

Wie ist das, kommt die Vollversion auf DVD raus?


----------



## Medical (23. Januar 2004)

öhm mist...als ich das erste mal die demo gezoggt hatte, hatte das boot was man am anfang erobern konnte unendlich raketen (999 stand da uns es wurden nicht weniger)....beim 2. mal dann überhaupt keine mehr...wie kann ich den bug nochmal provozieren? das war doch so lustig mit den raketen rumzuballern


----------



## Maexle (23. Januar 2004)

*AW: FarCry Demo*



> [l]am 22.01.04 um 17:59 schrieb B14CKD34TH:[/l]
> Whooooooo is die Geil. Die Demo sprengt alles weg, was jemals da war. Da fragt man sich: >>Und dass kommt aus Deutschland?<< Zu der Grafik brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen. Die spricht für sich. Die KI is auch die beste, die je gesehen hab ( auch wenn sie in der Demo manchmal noch spinnt). Und die Physik. GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!. Wenn Leute Tod auf dem Wasser liegen und man schiesst auf sie, tauchen sie unter. Sobald man aufhört, kommen sie wieder hoch. Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Ich freu mich auf die Vollversion und z0cke die Demo weiter, bis sie draussen ist.



genau, genauso wie Porsche, Audi, BMW,..... achja Mercedes kommt ja auch aus Deutschland. Hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt (Yager kommt ja auch aus Deutschland)... sieht doch gar ned so schlecht aus für unser Land (früher waren wir ja auch bekannt (und gefürchtet) für unsere präzise und gute Ware


----------



## B14CKD34TH (23. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 23.01.04 um 14:21 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> Also ich hab mir grade mal die Demo von Gamershell gezogen. Nun muss ich sagen das sie mit knapp 500MB doch etwas grösser als meinen Vorstellungen daher kam.
> 
> Wie ist das, kommt die Vollversion auf DVD raus?



Ich nehma dass mal an. Bestimmt weden dass mindestens 4 CD´s. Und weil wir Deutschen etwas gegen die Raubkopierer unternehmen müssen, wird es, denke ich mal, auf DVD erscheinen


----------



## Leddernilpferd (24. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 23.01.04 um 20:46 schrieb B14CKD34TH:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 23.01.04 um 14:21 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> ...



ja ok 4 dvd's dan wird das wenigstens ein riesiges spiel. ich will kein 10 stundengame sehen. und ich will das sie DEUTSCH sprechen bevor sie in ihrem BLUT liegen.


----------



## B14CKD34TH (24. Januar 2004)

[/quote]

ja ok 4 dvd's dan wird das wenigstens ein riesiges spiel. ich will kein 10 stundengame sehen. und ich will das sie DEUTSCH sprechen bevor sie in ihrem BLUT liegen.
 [/quote]


Äh sorry, ich meinte 1 DVD und nicht 4 DVD's sondern auf 4 CD's


----------



## spassiger (24. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 24.01.04 um 00:19 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> ja ok 4 dvd's dan wird das wenigstens ein riesiges spiel. ich will kein 10 stundengame sehen. und ich will das sie DEUTSCH sprechen bevor sie in ihrem BLUT liegen.


Hast du irgendwelche Komplexe oder generelle Abneigungen gegenüber deutschsprachigen Menschen?


----------



## echohead (24. Januar 2004)

so ein mist die grafik ist ja super aber warum bitte schön müssen sie in einem PC SPIEL mit Speicherpunkte arbeiten, das ist das dämlichste was es gibt, wenn die das nicht beheben kauf ich mir es nicht das nervt mich nur habe die Demo schon deswegen deinstalliert.


----------



## Blade_1 (24. Januar 2004)

> Hast du irgendwelche Komplexe oder generelle Abneigungen gegenüber deutschsprachigen Menschen?



Ich denke schon das er meinte das in einer Deutschen Demo von einem Deutschen Spieleherrsteller die Leute ruhig deutsch labern können bevor se ihren Abgang machen 
Eigentlich finde ich könnte man das schon von den Jungs erwarten.

Sagt mal, wer findet eigentlich Zwangsspeicherung gut? Hm? Kann mir doch keiner erzählen das er nicht selber gerne entscheidet wann gespeichert wird. Nachdem ich den Chef von der Insel wech hatte bin ich nochmal durch den ganzen Jungel nach unten gelaufen. Mitten drin wurde sogar nochmal gespeichert... Dann in so ein Boot eingestigen um mir die ganze Insel nochmal vom Wasser aus anzugucken. Bis dann halt die Meldung von meinem Mann-im-Ohrstöpsel kam das die Insel ja so gut bewacht wird. Und schwups hatte ich ne Rakete neben mir im Boot was dann auch gleichzeitig das Ende meiner Rundfahrt bedeutete....aber glaubt bloß nicht mein Speicherstand wär noch da.....*grummel*

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei der Demo: Wenn man Handgranaten wirft, dann kommt irgendwann die Explosion und dann kommt der Arm erst wieder runter. Sieht ein bisschen komisch aus 

Ansonsten ist das Spiel von der Physik und Optisch schon ziemlich genial! Glückwunsch



Blade


----------



## B14CKD34TH (24. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 24.01.04 um 16:24 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Hast du irgendwelche Komplexe oder generelle Abneigungen gegenüber deutschsprachigen Menschen?
> ...



moin,
ich wollte nur sagen, dass Zwangspeicherung nicht immer etwas schlechtes sein muss. Ich finde die Speicherungen sehr gut platziert und hatte ,als ich die Demo zu 1.mal gespielt hatte, keine Probleme damit. Also, wenn die Zwangspeicherung gut platziert ist, ist sie gut.


----------



## FifaKane (25. Januar 2004)

also ich hab die Demo gerade mal angespielt und muss sagen so begeistert wie scheinbar alle anderen bin ich nicht, ok die Grafik ist gut, aber besser als in Max Payne 2 find ich die eigentlich auch nicht auch wenn man das schlecht vergleichen kann, aber auch in Battlefield sehen doch die Inselkarten grafisch nicht wirklich viel schlechter aus, und wenn dann erst demnächst Battlefield Vietnam kommt hat Farcry schlechte Karten. Der Spielablauf ist ja nun auch nix besonderes, man läuft rum und schießt alles um was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist, die Gegner-KI ist nicht besser als in allen anderen Spielen.
Ein Gegner stand vorhin direkt vor mir, hat mich angesehen und ist dann gegen die Wand gelaufen wo er nicht weiterkam statt mich anzugreifen, nun ja. Außerdem gefällt es mir nicht das da ja wohl auch mal wieder wie überall (Half-Life lässt grüßen) irgendwelche komischen Monster rumlaufen, warum kann man nicht mal auf sowas verzichten und meinetwegen gegen Drogenhändler oder Haitianer  kämpfen?!? Also wenn Crytek nicht eine ganz grandiose Story auffährt denke ich ist das nichts anderes als die meisten anderen Shooter auch, dem Spiel fehlt einfach etwas Besonderes, etwas Außergewöhnliches das es von anderen Spielen abhebt, wie z.B. die Bullet-Time bei Max Payne, die Killer-Coolness bei Hitman 2, die Überragend in Szene gesetzte Story eines Mafia oder die Vielfalt eines GTA.
Außerdem stört mich das die meisten Gegenstände im Spiel ganz einfach festgeklebt sind, viele Kisten stehen an ihrem Platz ohne daß man sie verrücken kann, die Fässer/Gasflaschen explodieren nicht obwohl darauf Schilder mit "Explosionsgefahr" angebracht sind und und und...
Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die ein gutes Spiel zu einem sehr guten machen, ich denke Farcry wird "nur" ein gutes.


----------



## B14CKD34TH (25. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 25.01.04 um 00:23 schrieb FifaKane:[/l]
> also ich hab die Demo gerade mal angespielt und muss sagen so begeistert wie scheinbar alle anderen bin ich nicht, ok die Grafik ist gut, aber besser als in Max Payne 2 find ich die eigentlich auch nicht auch wenn man das schlecht vergleichen kann, aber auch in Battlefield sehen doch die Inselkarten grafisch nicht wirklich viel schlechter aus, und wenn dann erst demnächst Battlefield Vietnam kommt hat Farcry schlechte Karten. Der Spielablauf ist ja nun auch nix besonderes, man läuft rum und schießt alles um was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist, die Gegner-KI ist nicht besser als in allen anderen Spielen.
> Ein Gegner stand vorhin direkt vor mir, hat mich angesehen und ist dann gegen die Wand gelaufen wo er nicht weiterkam statt mich anzugreifen, nun ja. Außerdem gefällt es mir nicht das da ja wohl auch mal wieder wie überall (Half-Life lässt grüßen) irgendwelche komischen Monster rumlaufen, warum kann man nicht mal auf sowas verzichten und meinetwegen gegen Drogenhändler oder Haitianer  kämpfen?!? Also wenn Crytek nicht eine ganz grandiose Story auffährt denke ich ist das nichts anderes als die meisten anderen Shooter auch, dem Spiel fehlt einfach etwas Besonderes, etwas Außergewöhnliches das es von anderen Spielen abhebt, wie z.B. die Bullet-Time bei Max Payne, die Killer-Coolness bei Hitman 2, die Überragend in Szene gesetzte Story eines Mafia oder die Vielfalt eines GTA.
> Außerdem stört mich das die meisten Gegenstände im Spiel ganz einfach festgeklebt sind, viele Kisten stehen an ihrem Platz ohne daß man sie verrücken kann, die Fässer/Gasflaschen explodieren nicht obwohl darauf Schilder mit "Explosionsgefahr" angebracht sind und und und...
> Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die ein gutes Spiel zu einem sehr guten machen, ich denke Farcry wird "nur" ein gutes.



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber du meckerst ziehmlich über dass Game ab. HALLO, es ist eine Demo. Dass Game kommt Ende März in die Läden. Bis dahin kann man noch einiges verbessern. Um auf die KI zu kommen, die wird auch noch verbessert wobei ich sagen muss, dass sie schon alles sprengt was jemals da war. Ich schisse auf einen Gegner und der zieht sich dann zurück. Ich glaube du hast die Demo nur 1 mal gespielt, sonst wär dir aufgefallen, dass die Gegener dich einkreisen und es von allen Seiten probieren. Sag mir 1! Game wo dass schon mal vorgekommen ist. Nochmal auf die Physik. Die Physik ist besser als in anderen Spielen. Ich finde manchmal die Havok Physik Engine richtig beschissen z.B kannst du bei Deus Ex 2 kisten verschieben (richtig große) und die rutschen dann wie auf Eis. Entschuldige ma bitte aber dass ist beschissen. Dass haben Die CryTek entwickler viel besser geschafft. Natürlich muss da noch was verändet werden aber die Gasflaschen fallen realistisch um und rutschen dann auch net ma. Wegen der Grafik. Ich habe Battlefield Vietnam bei Giga gesehen, und die Grafik, kommt so wie sie ist, nich an FarCry heran. FarCry ist bewuchert von Gras und Bäumen, aber dass hat mein bei Giga nicht so gesehen. Die grafik von FarCry ist der Oberhammer. Du stellst ziehmlich hoehe Ansprüche. Wahrscheinlich musstest du die Grafik herunterregeln damit es bei dir flüssig läuft. Ich hab alles auf Very High und 1024*768 32Bit ohne AA. Und die Grafik ist himmlisch.


----------



## Blade_1 (25. Januar 2004)

Moin

Hattet ihr das schonmal das wenn ihr zu weit an eine Insel gefahren seid das man ein paar Probleme hat das Bott wieder zurück ins Wasser zu bekommen? Also ich habs nicht geschafft....so wurds wieder nix aus meiner Bootstour 
Da einige Kisten oder Stühle ganz fest sind. Es passt nicht zu dem Game. Das sollte man noch ändern.
Übrigens hatte ich grade mal getestet wie die KI auf verscheidene Schwierigkeitsstufen reagiert. Bei ganz leicht kann man sich wirklich schon vor die Kerle stellen ohne das Sie einmal schiessen. Und wenn man scheisst rennen se weg. Auf der höchsten ist es schon ziemlich schwer die Gegner auszutricksen. 
Spielen tu ich es mit einem Athlon 1.4c und Geforce3 auf 1024x768x32 auch alles auf very high flüssig. Ausser wenn 2 Gegner vor mir rumlaufen und ballern.
Sagt mal, kann man in dem Game eigentlich auch schleichen? Habs noch gar nicht ausprobiert bzw nachgeguckt.

Blade


----------



## Blade_1 (25. Januar 2004)

Hab grade noch was nettes gefunden auf meiner Besichtigungstour
Guckt euch mal die Bilder an.... 

1.: http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0003.jpg

2.: http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0004.jpg

Ich find es sieht lustig aus wenn da einfach mal so was rumschwebt.


----------



## anndie (25. Januar 2004)

Captn' Captn'...ein..fliegender........TISCH ?


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (25. Januar 2004)

einfach ultra-hammer-geil!!!!!!!
die grafik ist so... so... wunderschön!!!
geil geil geil
muss ich haben
bis märz warten


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

*kein ahnung*

ich weis nich wie man des installiert ich gehe auf setup und dann installiert dann hat er es installiert und dann starte ich das spiel dann dann komm ich ihns haupt menu und ladedet er dann hab ich ein blaues bild mit radar lebens anzeige aber ein blaues bild (und ich schau nicht ihn den himmel)


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

*AW: kein ahnung*



> [l]am 26.01.04 um 00:31 schrieb morgen:[/l]
> ich weis nich wie man des installiert ich gehe auf setup und dann installiert dann hat er es installiert und dann starte ich das spiel dann dann komm ich ihns haupt menu und ladedet er dann hab ich ein blaues bild mit radar lebens anzeige aber ein blaues bild (und ich schau nicht ihn den himmel)




Treiber ?
Sch....Grafikkarte ?
Was für ein PC ?


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

*AW: kein ahnung*



> [l]am 26.01.04 um 00:42 schrieb anndie:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.01.04 um 00:31 schrieb morgen:[/l]
> ...



Treiber keine ahnung aber grafik karte is ne gf TI4200 64mb
und pc win xp mit 512mb
und nem athlon 3000+


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

*AW: kein ahnung*



> Treiber keine ahnung...



*schmunzel*

So wie ich das beurteile hast Du wohl nicht die neusten Treiber drauf.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.nvidia.de/page/windows_driver_downloads.html (V. 53.03) und suchst Dir die für Dein System aus. Dann müsste es klappen. 
Ansonsten versuch einfach mal AA auszuschalten oder die Auflösung runter zu setzen. Vielleicht bringt ja das was.

Blade

P.S. Treiberversion findest Du unter anderem: Rechtsklick Desktop; Eigenschaften; Reg Karte Einstellungen; Grafikkarte Auswählen und unten in dem Fenster ablesen....oder Ausführen; dxdiag; Anzeige


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

*AW: kein ahnung*



> [l]am 26.01.04 um 01:03 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Treiber keine ahnung...
> ...


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

*AW: kein ahnung*



> [l]am 26.01.04 um 01:03 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Treiber keine ahnung...
> ...







_hey danke Blade_1 aber was is AA


----------



## mr_bean (26. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 25.01.04 um 14:34 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> Übrigens hatte ich grade mal getestet wie die KI auf verscheidene Schwierigkeitsstufen reagiert. Bei ganz leicht kann man sich wirklich schon vor die Kerle stellen ohne das Sie einmal schiessen. Und wenn man scheisst rennen se weg ...



also, das nenn ich aber mal ne gelungene Gegner-KI !


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

@anndie - Es sah eher wie ne Trage aus. Habe leider vergessen mal drauf zu schiessen. Werde ich gleich mal noch nachholen..oder später. 

@morgen - AA ist Anti Aliasing. Oder auch FSAA Full Screen Anti Aliasing.
Vielleicht gibts auch ein Konflikt mit Deinen Einstellungen bei der Graka. Dort kann man ja auch schon so Voreinstellungen treffen wie AA handeln soll. PAsst vielleicht nicht mit FarCry zusammen.

@mr_bean ...*gg*

- Für mich ist es weiterhin "nur" eine Demo. Zwar schon sehr gelungen aber auch noch verbesserbar in einigen Punkten.

Übrigens sieht der Level in dem Einstellbaren Modus "Paradise" noch viel geinaler aus. Dazu aber in dem "Mod"-Thread mehr.


Blade


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

ich glaub euch das die demo gut is aber der zeigt die grafik erst ab einer bestimmten reichweite an sonst siet man nur blau oder umrisse(wirklich nur leicht und dann ist es ihn den umrissen wieder blau) ja und reichweite der grafik zeigt er ab der satellieten schüssel auf dem berg an toll oder


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder des Tisches unter Beschuss

http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0007.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0010.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0011.jpg

Leider tut sich bei dem nicht viel. 

Und einmal der süße Hai

http://people.freenet.de/Blade1/FarCry0000.jpg


----------



## morgen (26. Januar 2004)

hey leute des is echt scheisse die demo geht bei mir nich voll zum kotzen da er die grafik ab da darstellt wo die satellieten schüssel steht kann ich keinen meter weit sehen  und noch dazu is alles blau ich kann aber die umrisse erkennen wenn ich ihn die luft schau aber wenn ich ihns wasser spring sehe ich farben und die grafik wierd fast normal dargestell scheisse echt


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

@morgen

Welche Treiber hast Du denn jetz drauf?


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

Blade_1:  Hast du herausgefunden wie man den God-Mode einstellt ?


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (26. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 26.01.04 um 04:53 schrieb morgen:[/l]
> hey leute des is echt scheisse die demo geht bei mir nich voll zum kotzen da er die grafik ab da darstellt wo die satellieten schüssel steht kann ich keinen meter weit sehen  und noch dazu is alles blau ich kann aber die umrisse erkennen wenn ich ihn die luft schau aber wenn ich ihns wasser spring sehe ich farben und die grafik wierd fast normal dargestell scheisse echt



ich hab kein word verstanden, hmm oder mehr: die wurde schon aber kein sinn


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 26.01.04 um 11:56 schrieb BLACKDIMMU:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 26.01.04 um 04:53 schrieb morgen:[/l]
> ...




Er startet das Spiel und hat Praktisch keinen Strand, kein Wasser einfach gar keine Grafik. Alles was bei ihm Dargestellt wird ist die Festung mit der satelitenschüssel der rest ist nur eine einzige blaue Grafik. Deswegen kann er schlecht sehen wohin er geht oder wo Wasser und wo Strand und Gegner sind.


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

Die Übersetzung für BlackDimmu:

Hallo leute, dass is echt blöd: Die Demo läuft bei mir nicht. Das ist voll zum kotzen.
Die Spiele-Grafik wird erst ab da richtig dargestellt, wo die satellieten schüssel steht.Deswegen kann ich keinen meter weit sehen. Alles ist in blau ! Ich kann aber, wenn ich ihn die luft schaue,  die Umrisse der Umgebung erkennen.Wenn ich in das Wasser springe, dann sehe ich die farben und die grafik wie sie normalerweise dargestellt wird. Scheiße, echt !


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

@anndie

Herausgefunden hab ich es nicht. Es war bei einem Mod-Pack aus einem anderen Thread dabei. Dies kannst Du dann direkt im Hauptmenü ein bzw ausschalten. Lad Dir das hier mal runter und mach alles genau so wie es in der Info Datei steht:
http://www.projekt-ascension.net/sonstiges/farcry/FarCry_Mod_Sammlung_v1_02a.zip

Blade


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 26.01.04 um 13:59 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> @anndie
> 
> Herausgefunden hab ich es nicht. Es war bei einem Mod-Pack aus einem anderen Thread dabei. Dies kannst Du dann direkt im Hauptmenü ein bzw ausschalten. Lad Dir das hier mal runter und mach alles genau so wie es in der Info Datei steht:
> ...





Und jetzt schick du mir mal bitte eine Anleitung. Ich habe weder einen Level-Ordner den ich ersetzten kann, noch ein Hauptverzeichnis was FarCry heißt. Ich habe das jetzt WORTWÖRTLICH gemacht so wie es in der Anleitung stand mit WinRar und alles mit dem ergebnis, dass ich jetzt im FarCry Demo Ordner einen weiteren Ordner mit dem Namen FarCry habe und das wars.


----------



## anndie (26. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 26.01.04 um 13:59 schrieb Blade_1:[/l]
> @anndie
> 
> Herausgefunden hab ich es nicht. Es war bei einem Mod-Pack aus einem anderen Thread dabei. Dies kannst Du dann direkt im Hauptmenü ein bzw ausschalten. Lad Dir das hier mal runter und mach alles genau so wie es in der Info Datei steht:
> ...





Version 1.03  //  25.01.2004

Anleitungen für das Mod Paket:

	- Geht in euer Farcry Demo Verzeichnis rein, und dort dann --> \Levels\Fort

	- Hier ist ein File namens "level.pak", extrahiert dieses file (z.B. mit WinRAR, PowerArchiever) 		  	  gleich in dasselbe verzeichnis (wenn euch das Programm fragt, ob ihr den bereits existierenden folder	 	  	  "terrain" überschreiben wollt, dann sagt ja), und danach löscht Ihr die Datei "level.pak"! 

	- Jetzt kopiert Ihr exakt den Ordner "FarCry" aus diesem Mod und ersetzt jetzt damit euer FarCry 
	  Hauptverzeichniss (wenn euch das Programm fragt, ob ihr den bereits existierenden folder überschreiben
	  wollt, dann sagt ja).

	- und fertig



Welchen FarCry Ordner soll ich ersetzen ? Sowas existiert bei mir nicht ! Und der Ordner "level" wird vom Ordner "levels" ersetzt ? Sehr komisch.

Es muss ja klappen weil bei dir geht es ja.


----------



## Blade_1 (26. Januar 2004)

> Und jetzt schick du mir mal bitte eine Anleitung. Ich habe weder einen Level-Ordner den ich ersetzten kann, noch ein Hauptverzeichnis was FarCry heißt. Ich habe das jetzt WORTWÖRTLICH gemacht so wie es in der Anleitung stand mit WinRar und alles mit dem ergebnis, dass ich jetzt im FarCry Demo Ordner einen weiteren Ordner mit dem Namen FarCry habe und das wars.



Also, Du hast doch Dein Spiel irgendwohin installiert. Und aus dem neuen Ordner des Mod-Packs ziehst Du nur die drei Dateien in Dein Far Cry Verzeichnis. Nicht den ganzen Ordner Namens FarCry.
Jetz müsste es klappen!


----------



## madvenum (26. Januar 2004)

nehmt halt ein download manager with Download accelerator Plus/Premium . Der findet mindestens 10 seiten mit dem selben download , und ihr könnt konstant mit 90 kb/s saugen und wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr abbrechen und mal anders weiter saugen . Ich hatte es in 1 stunde unden


----------



## morgen (27. Januar 2004)

jeder der mir bei meinem problem helfen kann soll es bitte tun da ich far cry wirklich gerne spielen würde ich habe den treiber (53.03 glauebe des is der neuerste grafikkarten treiber von nvidia) ja also er sehtlt nich nur die sattelieten schüssel da sondern auch die burg und einen teil der berge aber nur die spitzen naja die sichtweite umgekehrt


----------



## brennuvargr (28. Januar 2004)

ich hatte die demo in 13 minuten harhar


----------



## PoZor (1. März 2004)

nimm mal einen älteren treiber 4.6 oder so ...
hatte die porb auch bei battle flied ....
müsste dann  gehen


----------

